# Twinstar Controller



## agol77 (20 Feb 2019)

Hi all

I had one of the controllers for the Twinstar lights from Aquarium Gardens delivered today, but I’m really dense with technology, and can’t work out how to set it up with a ramp up and down. 

The instructions are quite limited, so I’m wondering if anyone has a link to more info? If not, I’ll call Dave at the weekend, when I’m not at work. 

 https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/led-controllerdimmer-for-twinstar-lights-3615-p.asp

Many thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Feb 2019)

Its point to point so zero being off 100 being full mine is set as follows 
0 - 16.00hrs
50- 17.00hrs
70- 19.00hrs
70-21.00hrs
50-2200hrs
0-2300hrs 
Hope this helps


----------



## Fred13 (20 Feb 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Its point to point so zero being off 100 being full mine is set as follows
> 0 - 16.00hrs
> 50- 17.00hrs
> 70- 19.00hrs
> ...


Can you please explain how we can put it to 70% intensity for the whole photoperiod from the beginning till the end?


----------



## Trevor Croote (20 Feb 2019)

This is how I have mine set:

15:30 0%
16:00 60%
23:30 60%
24:00 0%


----------



## Siege (20 Feb 2019)

Yes you need to remember it is always trying to ramp to the next percentage setting.

So you need to hold it there to keep it constant as per Trevor’s settings.

Nb. Best to include the ramp up/down period in your overall lighting period rather than Just adding it on.


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Feb 2019)

I jus r like mine to come up slower and not be to intense for the hole photo period to help reduce algee issues I could go from 0-70 in the 3hrs I guess
0 - 16.00hrs 
70- 19.00hrs
70-21.00hr
0-2300hrs


----------



## Fred13 (20 Feb 2019)

I think i got it..
So if i want it to remain constant at 70% for 6 hours  i should configure it like this:

0%- 16.00 hrs
70%- 16:15 hrs
70% - 22.00hrs
0% - 22.15hrs
Am I right?


----------



## Mac Callegari Porter (20 Feb 2019)

Yes that's correct 
0%- 16.00 hrs
70%- 16:15 hrs
70% - 22.00hrs
0% - 22.15hrs

This is what i use and its constant


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Feb 2019)

Yes


----------



## agol77 (20 Feb 2019)

Thanks chaps, I think I have it sorted now. 

I also spoke to Dave at Aquarium Gardens earlier, and he told me about this YouTube clip.


----------



## Michael Cosgrove (20 Feb 2019)

Hi all,

For anyone who still needs help, this thread is one I found helpful and in particular, this post:



Ady34 said:


> I’ve just set mine up and has ran perfectly the first time. I have only had one cycle out of it but I’m sure all will be well. I ordered the s2pro version, which did you get and what is the issue your having exactly?
> 
> Here is a brief breakdown of the programming, it maybe something else your having issue with but thought it worth adding this just incase it is something obvious:
> 
> ...



Regards

Michael


----------



## Michael Thomas (20 Feb 2019)

I'm having issues with mine, after lights off (10PM) about 30 minutes after it will flash on and off intermittently for about 20 seconds, then repeat this 5 minutes later and this happens for about 2 hours.

Using it with the Chihiros A901 plus rated at 95W, max W for the S2 pro is 100W so I have no idea why this is happening? I doesn't have this issue with the Twinstar 450E.

TIA


----------



## agol77 (6 Mar 2019)

Michael Thomas said:


> I'm having issues with mine, after lights off (10PM) about 30 minutes after it will flash on and off intermittently for about 20 seconds, then repeat this 5 minutes later and this happens for about 2 hours.
> 
> Using it with the Chihiros A901 plus rated at 95W, max W for the S2 pro is 100W so I have no idea why this is happening? I doesn't have this issue with the Twinstar 450E.
> 
> TIA



No idea what’s happening there, I’m afraid. Mine is working perfectly with the Twinstar, and I’ve not had that issue. I hope you get it sorted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (8 Mar 2019)

A smidgen off topic, but it's so similar I didn't want to create a new thread.

I've been looking at the same S2-Pro LED Light Controller, but on ebay for less than half price. Looks identical, so I'm fairly certain its the same.
I'm wondering if it will be compatible with the RGB LED strip set that I used to make my light?
It seems to have the right connectors to sit between the transformer and receiver.
I asked both sellers, but they don't give a hoot...I was hoping some of you guys have a spare hoot or two!


----------



## zozo (8 Mar 2019)

Michael Thomas said:


> I'm having issues with mine, after lights off (10PM) about 30 minutes after it will flash on and off intermittently for about 20 seconds, then repeat this 5 minutes later and this happens for about 2 hours.
> 
> Using it with the Chihiros A901 plus rated at 95W, max W for the S2 pro is 100W so I have no idea why this is happening? I doesn't have this issue with the Twinstar 450E.
> 
> TIA



Does the device have a reset button? Or a clear all settings button?. I've had accasionaly the same issue but with another PWM dimmer. Electronicaly both work with the same chip and eprom.. A push on the reset button on mine solved it.. If your's doesn't have this button than it might have a clear all memory button and reprogram it again.

Other thisngs you can check physicaly is if the PSU connector has a tight fit and propper connection.. Wiggle it and see what happens...


----------



## Robertych (14 Apr 2019)

Hi, Do you know what is the adapter that is required to connect the S pro dimmer to Twinstar 600S ? Thanks.


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Apr 2019)

It's a 5.5mm × 2.1mm female to 2.5mm Male converter I got mine from fleebay £2.50 delivered


----------



## Nathanh2150 (31 May 2021)

Hi everyone,
I need some advice as I have the light dimmer and I'm looking to set it up to have it on for 6 hours a day with the co2 coming on 3 hours before the light and 3 hours turn off before the light turns off. I'm still new to having a light dimmer and just want to make sure I have it all well timed and would like your all advice. below is what im looking to set the light unit dimmer on please tweak it if I have done anything wrong I would much apricate it 

2pm-0%
3pm-25%
4pm-40%
5pm-55%
6pm-45%
7pm-30%
8pm-25%
9pm-10%
10pm-0%


----------



## PM (14 Oct 2021)

Does it reset if you unplug the mains plug?

I need to move some things around…


----------

